# Why does Genie require an Internet connection?



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

The only reason I ask is because our favorite tv tech "expert" Swanni says no internet connection is necessary for Genie to work with its clients. So i'm wondering, IF that's the case, why does it even have the option to hook up to my "network"? What service does Genie provide that does require an internet connection?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

"swannie" is spot in!, internet is not required but having one will give access to many "connected" features like Video On Demand, TV apps, live TV watching via tablet & smartphone apps, GenieGo (Nomad), PPV among many others


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If not the internet, then you should hook up a phone line to your boxes per the TOS.



> *Phone Connections.* For optimal performance of your Receiving Equipment, including ordering with your remote control or receiving certain Services, your box or boxes must be directly connected to the same land-based telephone line or internet connection. If you add Service on additional TVs, you may purchase a separate subscription for each additional TV, or, if all your boxes are continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line, we can "mirror" programming to your additional TVs and charge you only the fee amount described in Section 2. You agree to provide true and accurate information about the location of your boxes. If we detect that any box is not regularly connected to a land-based telephone line or internet connection, we may investigate and, if it is determined that the box is not at the location identified on your account, we may disconnect the box or charge you the full programming subscription price for the box.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The TOS do not state that you must be connected to the Internet or a land line. They state that for optimal performance it must be (which for a phone line is debatable). If it's not they can investigate, but if everything is found as it should be, based on this text, you are not in violation by not having it connected.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Sentence two of the TOS above is a good reason to be connected to either the Internet or phone. Yes, I've never heard of them enforcing it, but that doesn't mean they won't.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

The Genie does not require internet if you were told this the agent was misinformed. When ordering you either have to select the cinema connection ethernet kit or the whole home offer usually priced at 199 if you do not have it already or the system will not process the order. The CCK is selected by defualt. The internet option is cheaper and gives some great options like On Demand, Facebook, TV Apps, Pandora, etc.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've read a couple of articles about this; Mr. Swann is not necessarily the last word on all things technical and there are other articles on the subject out there. 

I'll lay it out for you quickly: 

-You do not need to be internet connected, ever. You lose features if you're not, but it's not a requirement. 
-HOWEVER, if the tech does not connect you to the internet he doesn't get paid the full amount.

So be courteous, take the connection and if you don't want it, unplug it after he leaves.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've read a couple of articles about this; Mr. Swann is not necessarily the last word on all things technical and there are other articles on the subject out there.
> 
> I'll lay it out for you quickly:
> 
> ...


In the past, the techs asked that I connect a phone line to a receiver for around 48 hours since I didn't have a connection for D*. I ran a long cable along the floo,r and then I took it off. If they provide a free CCK, I'll connect, but I won't pay for one.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> The TOS do not state that you must be connected to the Internet or a land line. They state that for optimal performance it must be (which for a phone line is debatable). If it's not they can investigate, but if everything is found as it should be, based on this text, you are not in violation by not having it connected.


Quite my reading, too, and I played a lawyer once.....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> If not the internet, then you should hook up a phone line to your boxes per the TOS.


While this has been on the "TOS" for ions it as never been enforced and very doubtful they ever will


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Volatility said:


> The internet option is cheaper and gives some great options like On Demand, *Facebook*, TV Apps, Pandora, etc.


Hmm, a lousy Facebook interface, indeed.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

n3vino said:


> When I first was installed, the tech only had a wired CCK and said there was no such thing as a wireless CCK, and he wanted to charge me extra to run the cables to my router. At that point I saw no advantage for me to have the CCK, so I didn't accept t. * However, if they throw a wireless one in at no cost, I'll let them do it.* Otherwise, I'll just run a phone line for a day or two to one of the boxes and then disconnect it. That's what I've done in the past.





n3vino said:


> In the past, the techs asked that I connect a phone line to a receiver for around 48 hours since I didn't have a connection for D*. I ran a long cable along the floo,r and then I took it off. *If they provide a free CCK, I'll connect, but I won't pay for one.*


You're very adamant about getting a free one aren't you?


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

goinsleeper said:


> You're very adamant about getting a free one aren't you?


I'm adamant about not paying for something I don't need. I've done without it all this time, I can continue to do without it. What's wrong with that?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> While this has been on the "TOS" for ions it as never been enforced and very doubtful they ever will


I think someone that refuses to let a tech see a box, or some of the posters I've seen on here have more to worry about (not is thread).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I think someone that refuses to let a tech see a box, or some of the posters I've seen on here have more to worry about (not is thread).


Right on!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> -You do not need to be internet connected, ever. You lose features if you're not, but it's not a requirement.
> -HOWEVER, if the tech does not connect you to the internet he doesn't get paid the full amount.
> 
> So be courteous, take the connection and if you don't want it, unplug it after he leaves.


You're kidding! I don't have always-on broadband internet preferring to use a wireless USB modem with my computer so my R22 doesn't have internet access. So if I upgrade to a Genie and HD the poor installer will get docked??


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> You're kidding! I don't have always-on broadband internet preferring to use a wireless USB modem with my computer so my R22 doesn't have internet access. So if I upgrade to a Genie and HD the poor installer will get docked??


They "us" get pay extra to install the CCK. but they "us" have a percentage of install/upgrade/service calls that we must get connected to the internet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Exactly.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Apr 11, 2007)

trh said:


> Sentence two of the TOS above is a good reason to be connected to either the Internet or phone. Yes, I've never heard of them enforcing it, but that doesn't mean they won't.


What if a subscriber doesn't have a land line (many people use cell phones instead) or internet? Could that mean they wouldn't be able to get service. I say this because my dad is in this situation. He does currently have internet (and a cell phone), but we are thinking of cancelling it because he doesn't use it much and they just had a price increase.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

shoelessjoe said:


> What if a subscriber doesn't have a land line (many people use cell phones instead) or internet? Could that mean they wouldn't be able to get service.


Nope, you don't need nether to get the service.. so you will be perfectly fine. You wont be the only person without phone or internet.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm STILL confused!!! No, seriously, the "great options" that come with an internet connection are causing me to barely stifle a yawn. No one told me either way about having or not having it connected to the internet, I was just wondering why when you don't need it. TOS, pish posh!! Who reads those? *burp*

Anyway, I appreciate the fact that so many of you like to weigh in on my rather pointless posts :righton:


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

n3vino said:


> I'm adamant about not paying for something I don't need. I've done without it all this time, I can continue to do without it. What's wrong with that?


I was just noticing you kept making sure it was known you wouldn't pay for one.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

goinsleeper said:


> I was just noticing you kept making sure it was known you wouldn't pay for one.


Is that what you got from my posts? How about, "I don't need or have a use for one. Or, if you don't have one, you can connect a phone line to a receiver for a couple of days so the tech can be paid. Or how about, I don't have D* connected to the internet, and they haven't complained. Or how about, I didn't get the free one when I was first installed because they guy didn't have a wireless one, and I saw no need to pay extra to run wires to my modem, since I really had no use for it.

I'm getting a genie on Saturday, and I plan on moving one of my 25's into my Granddaughter's bedroom, and I don't mind paying to have cables installed to connect it.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

mystic7 said:


> I'm STILL confused!!! No, seriously, the "great options" that come with an internet connection are causing me to barely stifle a yawn.


Keep in mind that Video On Demand is not the same as Pay Per View (although there are PPV programs that are available as VOD). To me, the ability to still watch a show that I didn't think to record when it initially aired is a great feature that is only available with an Internet connection.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mystic7 said:


> I'm STILL confused!!! No, seriously, the "great options" that come with an internet connection are causing me to barely stifle a yawn. No one told me either way about having or not having it connected to the internet, I was just wondering why when you don't need it. TOS, pish posh!! Who reads those? *burp*
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate the fact that so many of you like to weigh in on my rather pointless posts :righton:


I generally don't use the Internet functions much, but it is good for On Demand. We caught up on Game of Thrones through it. I've done the same for a few shows where for one reason or another I missed an episode.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Got my genie upgrade today. The tech had me connect a phone line to one of the receivers for 24 hours since I don't have a CCK. He did a lazy job on installing the SWM 16 box. He put it on the roof by the dish mount, with no cover, exposed to the weather. I don't know why It didn't dawn on me to have him put it under the eaves. He secured the cables to the Mount legs. It doesn't look bad since it's on the side of the house and not visible from the street, but I wonder if eventually the swm box could be damaged by weather. I went up to see if I could move it myself, but I found the cables from the dish to the swm 16 box were short. The cables from the dish to the box are pig tailed, but I didn't want to mess with those. Is there some sort of cover or box that I can put on it. 

I did pay him to fish a cable to one of the bedrooms where I had the extra H25 installed. He almost did a sloppy job there. He ran a cable from the attic through the wall straight to the receiver. But I told him I wanted a wall connector instead. He did that. I personally moved and connected the receivers where I wanted them, including the HR34,HR24, and the H25, while he set up the cables on the dish and in the attic. He then checked them all out and did his thing on all the receivers. Seems like everything is working good. 

(Update Sunday Morning)Went up In the attic after the tech left and saw that he ran the cable from behind the furnace/blower/duct connector box, went under the unit and accross the floor where it will be walked on all over by A/C service men. The cable had no slack, so I couldn't even tape it down. He's on his way to fix it. He also said there was no problem with the SWM box on the roof because they are built to be outside. I'll see if he can move it under the eaves if it's not a big deal to do so.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Tech came by and moved the cable out of the way. I checked and the signal to that receiver is very good. He also re-assured me that the swm box was o.k. on the roof. He said they do them like that all the time. BTW, today is his day off, and he came by on the way to do something he had to do.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I generally don't use the Internet functions much, but it is good for On Demand. We caught up on Game of Thrones through it. I've done the same for a few shows where for one reason or another I missed an episode.


On Demand is mostly low def, even shows that are broadcast in HD, which renders it practically useless for me, anyway. Uh oh, feel another unstifled yawn coming on


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

mystic7 said:


> On Demand is mostly low def, even shows that are broadcast in HD, which renders it practically useless for me, anyway. Uh oh, feel another unstifled yawn coming on


All the on demand content from most of the premiums, the Viacom channels, Scripps, A&E networks, OWN, AXS, Reelz, Audience, and the HD Extra channels are in HD.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

n3vino said:


> Tech came by and moved the cable out of the way. I checked and the signal to that receiver is very good. He also re-assured me that the swm box was o.k. on the roof. He said they do them like that all the time. BTW, today is his day off, and he came by on the way to do something he had to do.


They are weatherproof. I've had mine outside for the past year plus. That's why they have those rubber seals around each of the ports.

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:21948]


----------

